# DIY CO2



## Seany B (Dec 12, 2003)

I want to set up a DIY CO2 because my plants die fast.








So I hear that too much is bad for the fish. Its a 65 gallon with just 2 Hornwart right now but I plan on adding more. please help


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

If you have alot of time on your hands, this method can be pretty effective. But you need to be willing to spend a lot of time. If you just set up the system and add sugar once in a while, your ph levels will fluctuate too much, too fast. So you need to check the bubble count per X minutes in the diffuser to find out when the yeast is running out of sugar. The idea is to keep the number of CO2 bubbles coming through the difuser a constant amount. That means many times a week( at least) sitting infront of your tank counting bubbles. IMO it is not worth it. There are plenty of hardy, low light plants that do not require more CO2 than is given off from your fish.


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

if you add too much Co2 ph drops.


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

i have had great results with diy co2, it is true using it will drop ph levels, as when co2 and water mix they make carboxhylic acid. but i find with frequent water changes you can keep the ph stable, which is all that matter really.
i warm my bottle up by placing it in a bucket of hot water each morning, then give it a swirl around and it works fine.
i empty the bottle and change it every 4-5weeks


----------



## SteelGluer (Feb 20, 2003)

go here 
http://www.plantedtank.net/co2.html


----------



## kozmo (Sep 4, 2003)

Measure your KH and then find out what your pH needs to be and try and keep it around that by adding or decreasing your CO2. If you need help on finding your target pH post you're KH and I will tell you.

Oh and BTW if your KH is below 3 add a pinch of baking soda and get it up to 3 and above. This helps keep your pH more stable.


----------



## IDONTKARE47 (Jan 5, 2004)

SteelGluer said:


> go here
> http://www.plantedtank.net/co2.html


 that link don't work


----------



## ctarry (Nov 29, 2003)

IDONTKARE47 said:


> SteelGluer said:
> 
> 
> > go here
> ...


 works for me


----------

